# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Hand-made raft

## payne

I've decided that instead of renting a canoe for way too much money to go down the Yukon river, I'd build myself a raft and try to go down the river as far as I can with it.
The portion of the river I am going to attack is 735km long. (Whitehorse -> Dawson City.)

How feasible do you think it is to build a good raft for this kind of expedition?
I know there are quite a few log jams on the river, so it should be easy to gather good pieces of wood.
There aren't any serious rapids, and they are all avoidable by navigating on the right side of the river.
There is only one lake that I will cross, all the rest is a river with a very steady (but not too fast) current.

I will probably not have access to any other tools than a saw, my knife and my hands for the construction.
I will have rope and cordage with me.
I might obtain a few huge inner-tubes from scavenged materials up there, but it's not very likely. I might also buy a few floating tubes. I should be able to find some plywood.

This might look crazy, but I am very serious and motivated about this project.

I am basically looking for some more rational thoughts on the feasibility of this project, and some pro-tips as of how I could build such a raft.
Ideas/concepts are accepted as well. Let your imagination flow!

Encourage the youth and the foolish ideas that come along with it!  :Big Grin: 
(I hope I won't get bashed too much on this.)

EDIT: The trip has been done!
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...l=1#post366145

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh lordy!  :Wink:

----------


## 1stimestar

Just giving you some pictures from my trips up the Yukon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And here's some video I took.
http://youtu.be/FTjvAwjtBJI
http://youtu.be/H-5Q6KMuRmA

----------


## randyt

I built a raft from a old platform, barrels and ratchet straps. It worked good and the main thing is it floated high in the water. The main challenge with most rafts IMO is they float low in the water and my gear and myself gets wet.

----------


## crashdive123

While it is certainly possible, I have doubts that you will be able to accomplish building a sturdy enough raft for a journey that you are planning on undertaking.  I say that in all seriousness based on several of your earlier comments in posts.  




> I have a huge capacity to surpass myself/pushing myself to the limit





> I believe I'm the kind of guy that likes to get into extreme stuff really fast, and once I've achieved something, I kind of start considering anything below it as being out of my interest.





> I do realize a lot of people, even "experts", consider deliberately putting itself into that kind of situation is purely stupid and shouldn't be encouraged, but I think people have to understand who they are talking to: I'm an outdoor-megalomaniac.





> I probably will write about my trip once I come back, yes, but it'll be out of memory: no time to take notes out there!  
> 
> P.S. My memory sucks. :P





> I never really intended on getting rescued. I'm not telling anyone I'm going into the forest, so no one will know I'm lost, which is kind of my intention. As I've said, dying isn't that much of a fear for me and I will be mentally prepared about it. However, don't think I'm going in there with purposely suicidal thoughts in mind.





> I've stated it many times:
> I am the kid with not much experience





> I did not have much time since I was trying to start the fire right in front of every body, on the terrain of my college... and it's illegal. As soon as I realized I couldn't get the cord to have a proper friction with the wood, I just abandoned.


Now - having put all of your words up to explain my original statement.....

I believe it is something that is certainly possible.  It will require commitment.  It will require planning.  It will require hard work.  It will require testing.  It may even require more money than renting a canoe.  Buying a used canoe probably still remains your best option.  The allure to travel the river like Huckelberry Finn is understandable, but unlike TV and movies the raft you  would need for your trip would be a large undertaking.

----------


## Sarge47

When I was in High School I lived in Burlington Iowa, right on the Mississippi river.  I read the book, Tom Sawyer and had a dream of building a raft and navigating the Mississippi river.  I never did and it's probably a good thing cuz I'd more and likely would have drowned; that's one mother of a river; I've lost friends in it.  However I certainly can understand why you might want to do that so my best advice is to make sure your raft can take any abuse that river might throw at it.  Do your homework, both on raft building and what you might expect from the river!  Don't neglect some sort of steering mechanism so you won't be at the mercy of the current.  I once gave a thought to trying to find an old pontoon boat to salvage the pontoons and deck. 

Also, you might check out the book "Kon-Tiki: Across the Pacific by Raft" by Thor Heyerdahl, (http://www.amazon.com/Kon-Tiki-Acros...8013596&sr=1-1) it's a true account of a raft voyage across the Pacific Ocean by six men.

----------


## Rick

I think you are counting on materials that may or may not be there. What if you arrive and can't find suitable materials?

----------


## RangerXanatos

How deep is the river?  Towing a water-logged, wooden raft over areas it couldn't float across get's very tiring.  If you're set on this, go find a used canoe and tow it behind your raft.  After a couple of those low water areas, you'll be glad to have the canoe and will leave the raft.

----------


## kyratshooter

Payne, check with the Coast Guard and Corp of Engineers first.  You may not be allowed on the waters in such a craft.  

In my area they will not let me float a leaf in a puddle without CG and COE inspection and approval.  

to build and register a legal craft  I must have: 

a hull number from the Coast Guard 
inspection by the state WMA
registration from the county
a motor (to get out of the way) if on transport routes

If I build my own craft it must pass all safty regualtions and I must submit an inventory of the materials that went into the construction of the craft.

The days of just jumping on a pile of logs and floating down the river like Huckleberry Fin are gone.


Consider this.

Get a job and earn a few bucks.  Buy an old beat up jalopy that will just barely pull itself, and your canoe.  Drive to the headwater point.  Unload the car and forget about it or give the title to someone local.  Make your trip.  At the end of the trip sell the canoe to a local.  Count the cost as a learning experience and catch a bus home.

As a side note, the long term parking lot at Springer Mountain GA, the jump-off point of the AT, is filled with 20 year old vehicles abandoned by through hikers.  After 5 years they are towed away for scrap.  It is a common practice at high impack locations.

Love those pictures 1timestar!

----------


## southard

1st your gonna get wet no matter what. Wet+cold=.....

Next your gonna build a raft using a knife. Do you plan on finding logs already cut to appropriate length, and how big around?
Lotta work and hard on the arm. What type of cordage?
Will it stretch when wet or when worked by the movement of the logs while floating down river?
What type of knots are you planning to use?
Are you gonna slap the logs together or are they to be fitted (more blade work)?
Are you gonna notch troughs in the logs to prevent lateral movement in the lashings?

You might try dry runs b4 hand.  
Education is expensive. Its up to you if it cost is money, time, pride, or your life.

----------


## hunter63

payne, sometimes i think you come up with this stuff....jsut to get our goat, lol
Raft....bad idea....canoe better idea....making the trip...priceless.

----------


## payne

> While it is certainly possible, I have doubts that you will be able to accomplish building a sturdy enough raft for a journey that you are planning on undertaking.  I say that in all seriousness based on several of your earlier comments in posts.  
> 
> Now - having put all of your words up to explain my original statement.....
> 
> I believe it is something that is certainly possible.  It will require commitment.  It will require planning.  It will require hard work.  It will require testing.  It may even require more money than renting a canoe.  Buying a used canoe probably still remains your best option.  The allure to travel the river like Huckelberry Finn is understandable, but unlike TV and movies the raft you  would need for your trip would be a large undertaking.


Haha, you made me laugh at myself. Those are some pretty nice quotes. Good memories of the fool I was just a few months ago.

I must admit my vision and goals have changed quite a bit, and you shouldn't consider those informations as representing me properly anymore.




> Just giving you some pictures from my trips up the Yukon.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> And here's some video I took.
> ...


Beautiful. Can't wait to be there.  :Smile: 




> Also, you might check out the book "Kon-Tiki: Across the Pacific by Raft" by Thor Heyerdahl, (http://www.amazon.com/Kon-Tiki-Acros...8013596&sr=1-1) it's a true account of a raft voyage across the Pacific Ocean by six men.


Is the book well written? How does it keep your attention?




> I think you are counting on materials that may or may not be there. What if you arrive and can't find suitable materials?


If I can't build a raft, I'll rent/buy a canoe.




> Payne, check with the Coast Guard and Corp of Engineers first.  You may not be allowed on the waters in such a craft.  
> 
> In my area they will not let me float a leaf in a puddle without CG and COE inspection and approval.  
> 
> to build and register a legal craft  I must have: 
> 
> a hull number from the Coast Guard 
> inspection by the state WMA
> registration from the county
> ...


I had absolutely no idea there would be regulations. I might sound stubborn, but I don't think I'll check out if my idea is legal or not with the authorities.
If I get caught and have to abandon the project, I'll simply buy/rent a canoe.




> 1st your gonna get wet no matter what. Wet+cold=.....
> 
> Next your gonna build a raft using a knife. Do you plan on finding logs already cut to appropriate length, and how big around?
> Lotta work and hard on the arm. What type of cordage?
> Will it stretch when wet or when worked by the movement of the logs while floating down river?
> What type of knots are you planning to use?
> Are you gonna slap the logs together or are they to be fitted (more blade work)?
> Are you gonna notch troughs in the logs to prevent lateral movement in the lashings?
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention I'll have a saw as well.
I also have a contact in Whitehorse, so if ever I need some additional tools, I most likely will have access to them.
Good thing you've talked about knots: I don't know many of them, and probably do not know the ones the I should be using in this specific case. Can you lead me to some useful information? And what type of cordage should I use?
I think I'll just slap the logs together, tie them, and add some plywood on the top to not have to bother with certain details.

I know I sound kind of stupid with my ideas, but heh, I really appreciate that some of you guys are taking me seriously and giving useful advices.  :Smile:

----------


## SARKY

As a kid, we built and used rafts to fish and hunt muskrat. BUT we were in a swamp, without any current or large open wind swept sections of water. While it may be an interesting project, it is not a safe nor efficient  one as far as transportation goes. If you could find a large enough log and do a dug-out canoe, this would be a better choice.

----------


## BENESSE

> I think I'll just slap the logs together, tie them, and add some plywood on the top to not have to bother with certain details.


I can see that you thought this out. Can't wait to hear how it worked out for you.

----------


## natertot

Plywood would be a bad idea. It'll get wet and shortly thereafter get soggy and fall appart. It would be better to use multiple planks of treated wood. 

Good Luck.

----------


## tipacanoe

What means to you have to make some money?  I would think that if there are any rafting companies in your area you may be able to buy a good used raft that is designed to float down a river.  Then, maybe you could enjoy the trip rather than worry what that next rock you can't see is going to do to the homemade raft.  There are several rafting companies here in Maine not that far from you that may sell used rafts.

----------


## SARKY

Tipacanoe, do you know if they are still doing the "Great Kennebec whatever river raft race"?

----------


## JAMES09

Payne, I think you are being wise to listen to what everyone has to say about your trip down the river...something like this should stay in the planning stage for at least 2 years before you set off. I say this because there is a raft 
to acquire(either by building or buying) then there are provisions you will need(and you will almost always need 15% to 20% more than you think you will need) if you plan to fish, hunt or trap for food, there's more stuff you will need(don't forget about getting the proper license for trapping, fishing and/or hunting)....
My point is, when I was younger(23years old), I took a canoe from the Canadian/US border & through the river system of the the US, I ended up in LA. then the gulf of Mexico.  

that trip was in the planning stage for 3 yrs before I left, & I STILL forgot some gear. upper Canada is not as 
forgiving as Southern America, so one has to really plan hard.

I suggest that you do A LOT of research before you buy or build a raft of any kind...get to know the river thru the eyes of experts; learn meteorology so you can read & predict the weather at any given time...there is lots to do before you start, it would be in your best interest not to miss a beat if you can help it.

----------


## JAMES09

> Plywood would be a bad idea. It'll get wet and shortly thereafter get soggy and fall appart. It would be better to use multiple planks of treated wood. 
> 
> Good Luck.


I agree 100%   Plywood on a boat is never a good Idea. even marine grade plywood will not last that long...it will last longer but there are too many variables to make plywood go bad & usually at the worst possible moment.I sugest sticking with 2x4's, or 2x6's...maybe even 2x8's.

----------


## southard

There are a slew of books out to help you. I just cant think of them right now and am 1,000 miles from mine. Learn lashing techniques and practice them. Test a couple different styles and ropes. Lash wood together let it soak for a couple of days work the whole structure for a good period back in forth. Get vicious with it. Waterproof your pack so it floats then tether it to you with 10' feet a cord. So when your in the drink you'll have a flotation "device" USMC style. Dont just count on your swimming skills I know from experience.

----------


## payne

> There are a slew of books out to help you. I just cant think of them right now and am 1,000 miles from mine. Learn lashing techniques and practice them. Test a couple different styles and ropes. Lash wood together let it soak for a couple of days work the whole structure for a good period back in forth. Get vicious with it. Waterproof your pack so it floats then tether it to you with 10' feet a cord. So when your in the drink you'll have a flotation "device" USMC style. Dont just count on your swimming skills I know from experience.


Well thought.

And thanks for the advices on plywood! ;D

To those interested into seeing a documentary about a guy doing the exact same project: http://www.yukonbooks.com/shop/custo...productid=6822
20$ for 45 minutes is kind of pricy, though. I haven't watched it yet. If anyone goes for it before me, please leave some comments.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> Well thought.
> 
> And thanks for the advices on plywood! ;D
> 
> To those interested into seeing a documentary about a guy doing the exact same project: http://www.yukonbooks.com/shop/custo...productid=6822
> 20$ for 45 minutes is kind of pricy, though. I haven't watched it yet. If anyone goes for it before me, please leave some comments.


Also, 55 Gallon drums come in both steel and really heavy plastic, although one lady on one of my wife's forums reports that mice chewed through one of her plastic drums to get at the food she had stored inside.  Steel drums that don't leak can be welded end to end.  Then two rows of them can be put together with a deck, much like a pontoon boat.  To answer your question about the book, Kon-Tiki, I can't tell you as I read it way back when I was in High School and was planning on imitating Huck & Tom!  It's more of a journal, but you might find it interesting.     :Nod:

----------


## Sarge47

> Also, 55 Gallon drums come in both steel and really heavy plastic, although one lady on one of my wife's forums reports that mice chewed through one of her plastic drums to get at the food she had stored inside.  Steel drums that don't leak can be welded end to end.  Then two rows of them can be put together with a deck, much like a pontoon boat.  To answer your question about the book, Kon-Tiki, I can't tell you as I read it way back when I was in High School and was planning on imitating Huck & Tom!  It's more of a journal, but you might find it interesting.


Also, there are steel 35 gallon drums available as well, this would give you a lower center of gravity, as well as not being so high.  Just some thoughts on the subject.     :Cool2:

----------


## payne

Welding is probably out of hand, though.

----------


## kyratshooter

Payne, you will go to some terrifying extremes in order to aviod getting a job so you can rent a canoe!

I'll bet you could duct tape enough empty 2 liter bottles together to build your own island and flot all the way to the Artic Ocean.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOqEyZfgh00

----------


## payne

> Payne, you will go to some terrifying extremes in order to aviod getting a job so you can rent a canoe!


I have enough money to rent a canoe, building a raft just seems funnier.
Not to mention this trip will take place right after I am done working as a tree planter and a fruit picker back-to-back. :P

----------


## hunter63

I strongly suggest to at least try building a raft before you embark on your journey, still not the best choice, IMHO but if thats what you want to do, build a trial craft first.

FYI:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## gryffynklm

I thought about suggesting a river coracle or other skin boat using a sealed canvas. but I don't think they do well against rocks.

----------


## tipacanoe

> Tipacanoe, do you know if they are still doing the "Great Kennebec whatever river raft race"?


I don't believe so.  If there is, they don't advertise it, and I live only 25 miles from where it was held.

----------


## Rick

If your heart is set on raft building then do some searches for early settlers and river rafts. River rafts were often complex affairs used to move a family's entire earthly goods up or down rivers like the Ohio, Mississippi, Missouri, Illinois, Wabash and on and on. A large part of this country was settled using river rafts. You should be able to find any number of references online or at your local library.

----------


## rebel

Take a buddy or two and rent a sat phone.

----------


## jerry

*>>> I am basically looking for some more rational thoughts on the feasibility of this project, and some pro-tips as of how I could build such a raft.
Ideas/concepts are accepted as well. Let your imagination flow!*

If you are hell bent on rafting, and if you will be alone and not too much weight factoring in your weight and enough gear, sit down and ponder the thought of
designing and building a light, but sturdy, raft using several dozen of the old tried and proven tough generic PVC (plastic) buckets.  All tied and strapped solidly  together in whatever best design you can come up with.

You will be able to buy, or scrounge whatever you need for a raft like that once you get to Whitehorse.  Run "want ads" on Whithorse Craiglast and Freecycle to see what luck you might have trying that angle.

Many buckets will give you many air chambers in case one, or several fails.  Possibly stuff each bucket with bagged Styrofoam shipping popcorn, or something similar, for little extra weight but safety backup flotation in case of a leak.  I say bagged so you won't litter the river too bad in case of a serious malfunction in one, or more, of the buckets.  Carry you gear and food, all supplies, in the same type buckets,, a multi purpose use for the buckets,, used for gear and a backup spare chamber replacement for a pontoon repair.

Design the raft in such a way that all buckets/pontoons will be tied together with 2x4 framing with small cable and turn buckles.  Anything you can think of,, bolts screws, PVC Cement, etc etc to tie it all together.  Also take all of that along, with tools, on the venture for the inevitable breaks and repairs.

I would think this design in a raft would be ten times lighter in weight than a log raft made from driftwood, etc.  

I'm assuming you live in the Quebec area, many thousands of miles from Whitehorse,, not a cheap trip getting to the river imo.  Get there the cheapest way you can and buy an old 17' Grumman clunker, or whatever you can buy cheap that floats, from the locals when you get there for a few hundred bucks.  Sell it when you get to D C for what you can get for it.

----------


## payne

Thanks for that, Jerry.  :Smile: 




> I'm assuming you live in the Quebec area, many thousands of miles from Whitehorse,, not a cheap trip getting to the river imo.  Get there the cheapest way you can and buy an old 17' Grumman clunker, or whatever you can buy cheap that floats, from the locals when you get there for a few hundred bucks.  Sell it when you get to White Horse for what you can get for it.


Two things:
- The river flows from Whitehorse to Dawson City, which means I am starting at Whitehorse.
- Last time I hitch-hiked across Canada, I ended up making money out of drivers' spontaneous generosity instead of spending it. I made a pretty solid 200$ in 5 days.

----------


## Rick

Of course he was killed on the 6th day by a serial killer but he did well the first 5.

----------


## jerry

> Thanks for that, Jerry. 
> 
> 
> - The river flows from Whitehorse to Dawson City, which means I am starting at Whitehorse.
> .


Yes, I caught myself a few minutes ago and went back and edited it.   My bad,
In my neck all Rivers and streams run N to S so,,,,,,,,,,

I even looked up Whithorse Craiglist and not a lot to it as being a small town.  Dawson City doesn't even have
a CL page.

http://whitehorse.craigslist.ca/sss/

good luck,,

----------


## rebel

Don't forget the guitar. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxz...e_gdata_player

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks for that, Jerry. 
> 
> 
> Two things:
> - The river flows from Whitehorse to Dawson City, which means I am starting at Whitehorse.
> - Last time I hitch-hiked across Canada, I ended up making money out of drivers' spontaneous generosity instead of spending it. *I made a pretty solid 200$ in 5 days*.


Interesting choice of words.

----------


## rebel

What about a bull boat.  Instead of hide use a tarp.  http://muddlingtowardmaturity.typepa...of-narnia.html

----------


## Rick

Waders????

----------


## jerry



----------


## hunter63

So what happened????//

----------


## Rick

Somewhere there is an insurance agent with heart palpitations.

----------


## payne

Some news from your beloved young-fool adventurer!

Met my friends in the Okanagan Valley for some cherry picking in order to make some money before leaving for the trip. We then left for Vancouver and started a hitch-hiking race to Whitehorse. I made it in 4 days. They ended up taking their time and making it in 8 (which got me worried: the highway 16 is known for the disappearance of hitch-hikers and is even now called Highway Of Tears because of that... but that's just stories from about a decade ago).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Leaving Lillooet. I've traveled pretty much all around BC, and Lillooet is the most beautiful town I've seen so far. I have heard that the drive to Prince Rupert is spectacular as well, so I'll give it a shot next year and see for myself.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Waiting for the rain to pass before restarting to hitch-hike. That's a bit further north from Prince George.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
We were on tight budget, so we decided to stealthily take pictures of the maps instead of buying them (around 50$!).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
The construction spot. About 20 km from Whitehorse's downtown. It's a small affluent of the Yukon River, and it had no current, so it was perfect.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Starting the construction! We had only a small 1ft blade from a pruning folding-saw to cut all the material.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Hitch-hiking back to the raft after having done the grocery for until the first city we will reach, Carmacks, 400 km further on the river.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Completed! We added two longitudinal logs to then add 2 transversal logs for benches. For paddles, we used small straight trees, and salvaged plywood, attached with pieces of cordage. The raft cost 45$ to build (we could have made it cheaper, but we went for safety), and took 1 week to finalize.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
On the raft! Entering Lake Laberge. All our stock was right in the middle, on a salvaged waterproof sign, surrounded with a tarp. Guitar and maps on the top. The white bucket is in fact a cherry picking "american bucket", and acted as our fridge (fresh cold water).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Drying the magic mushrooms we found as we traveled on the river.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Hiking up a windy mountain.

This was the trip of my life! Experienced a lot of things I wanted to experience, among which the social pressure of being with a group of people for a long period of time in a very small space. Definitely got some tensions going. Learned a lot from it.


The scenery was breath-taking:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We unfortunately decided to stop at Carmacks because my friends were not very prepared for the cold. Still a good 400km on water! We have plans of coming back and possibly rafting all the way to the ocean.
After the raft trip, I hitch-hiked up to Dawson City (way up north!). Stayed there for 2 weeks. A good 50% of my time was about all-nighters pulled alone, beside a fire, on a beach, to watch the northern lights:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So...
To those of you who encouraged and instructed me, thank you!  :Smile: 
To the ones who tried to deter me from doing the trip, I know you were probably only trying to prevent a catastrophe, so... thank you?

----------


## Rick

What a great trip and you have some fantastic pictures and I'm sure some memories just as fine. 

Robert Service knew of Lake Labarge...

"Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the “Alice May.”
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then “Here,” said I, with a sudden cry, “is my cre-ma-tor-eum."

From The Cremation of Sam McGee

----------


## Rick

What a great trip and you have some fantastic pictures and I'm sure some memories just as fine. 

Robert Service knew of Lake Labarge...

"Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I saw in a trice it was called the Alice May.
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I looked at my frozen chum;
Then Here, said I, with a sudden cry, is my cre-ma-tor-eum."

From The Cremation of Sam McGee

----------


## hunter63

Hey Bud, glad y'all made it....sounds like a great trip.

Did it come close to your expetations?

Great pic's.....thanks for the up-date.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I was surprised to see this post, I have to say I admire that you saw it through! Awesome pics!

----------


## payne

> Did it come close to your expetations?


I wasn't too sure about what kind of expectation I was to have. Now that I have experienced it, I can definitely say that this trip is something that will be extremely hard to beat in terms of expectations. But I do know I can still do even better (I still haven't done my extended survival trip yet)! ;D

----------


## Sarge47

Never thought I'd say this, but I nominate Payne for the "Boots in the field" award...seriously     :Thumbs Up:   Now where's that plate of Crow I've got to eat?

I like the fact that you didn't do a "Chris McCandlass," and go alone!!  Good man!      :Thumbs Up: 



"The Northern lights have seen queer sights,
but the queerest they ever did see...
Was the night on the Marge, of Lake Lebarge,
I cremated Sam McGee!

----------


## BENESSE

> Never thought I'd say this, but I nominate Payne for the "Boots in the field" award...seriously


I'll second that. He deserves it in spades!

----------


## payne

> Never thought I'd say this, but I nominate Payne for the "Boots in the field" award...seriously      Now where's that plate of Crow I've got to eat?
> 
> I like the fact that you didn't do a "Chris McCandlass," and go alone!!  Good man!


Once we arrived on Lake Laberge, my friends went pretty close to abandoning. I had in mind to keep going alone (though wasn't sure about it). Fortunately, everyone followed!  :Smile: 

I have a few plans for this winter: I am hitch-hiking back home and plan on passing a few weeks up at my dad's chalet. I will practice a few bushcraft skills, and will definitely try to improve my trapping skills as well. A bit of spiritual introspection (gotta love them mushrooms!), and some writing to clear my mind on my life's goals. I plan on cutting by hand all my wood for warming up, just to see how it feels, and much effort it requires.

If anyone is interested in joining me, the chalet is just an hour north from Montreal. I will be glad to host you, and we could share stories, and I will try to steal a few skills from you.  :Wink:

----------


## kyratshooter

You have really grown up on us in the past year Payne.

I would not have done it, but I am glad you succeeded.

Actually, I am glad you got to the west coast alive.

----------


## payne

> You have really grown up on us in the past year Payne.
> 
> I would not have done it, but I am glad you succeeded.
> 
> Actually, I am glad you got to the west coast alive.


And now I am (finally) back on the East Coast alive.  :Smile:

----------


## intothenew

Congrats! I look forward to more commentary.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Holy cow, you pulled it off, with flying colors!  You should write a story about your adventure for us to read!  I bet that would be awesome!  Make sure you compile it to .MOBI format so I can read it on my Kindle!!

Thanks for the share...
Andrew

----------


## Adventure Wolf

To build something for that kind of journey on that kind of river, I wouldn't stake my life on buildings something at site. If I was going to go down the river I would not go down on something I hashed together with logs and rope. I would take the time to build something that I could stake my life on.

The first thing you're going to need is a design. Look for one on the internet. I would go with something that is flat bottomed and has sides no less than one and a half feet high.

The second thing you're going to need is material. I wouldn't go anything less than marine grade plywood, but personally I would go with seasoned oak, maple or another hard wood that has been sealed. You're also going to need something to seal your joints. I would go with marine adhesive, pine tar or beeswax w/ linen. This is only because I've personally seen those three sealants used. Someone else might tell you something else.

Third thing you need is tools. For this kind of project, youd need nothing less than your average school woodworking shop. You could do it with all hand tools (I could at least) however that would take considerably more time.

My advice is rent the canoe.

----------


## crashdive123

> To build something for that kind of journey on that kind of river, I wouldn't stake my life on buildings something at site. If I was going to go down the river I would not go down on something I hashed together with logs and rope. I would take the time to build something that I could stake my life on.
> 
> The first thing you're going to need is a design. Look for one on the internet. I would go with something that is flat bottomed and has sides no less than one and a half feet high.
> 
> The second thing you're going to need is material. I wouldn't go anything less than marine grade plywood, but personally I would go with seasoned oak, maple or another hard wood that has been sealed. You're also going to need something to seal your joints. I would go with marine adhesive, pine tar or beeswax w/ linen. This is only because I've personally seen those three sealants used. Someone else might tell you something else.
> 
> Third thing you need is tools. For this kind of project, you’d need nothing less than your average school woodworking shop. You could do it with all hand tools (I could at least) however that would take considerably more time.
> 
> My advice is rent the canoe.


You read the OP and then skipped to the end didn't you?  You missed the pictures of him actually doing what he set out to do.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> You read the OP and then skipped to the end didn't you?  You missed the pictures of him actually doing what he set out to do.


Yeah, stupid me.

----------


## 1stimestar

Dang it Payne, how did I miss this?  Congratulations!

----------


## Wildthang

Congrats Payne, I am glad you made it safely...........great job!

----------


## Psalm25

Not trying to kill your raft building plan, but have you considered buying a cheap rubber boat? If not interested in that I would suggest saving all the styrofoam you can. It will really help float your raft and will be useful for many other things down the road.

----------


## BENESSE

> Not trying to kill your raft building plan, but have you considered buying a cheap rubber boat? If not interested in that I would suggest saving all the styrofoam you can. It will really help float your raft and will be useful for many other things down the road.


Start reading from post 43 onward. 
Payne done did it!

----------


## Psalm25

> Start reading from post 43 onward. 
> Payne done did it!


Thanks Benesse... not sure why I thought there was only one page there?

Kudos for pulling the trip off! Awesome pictures... bet those shrooms put the trip in an entirely different perspective LOL

----------


## finallyME

This is not the first time that Payne said he is going to do something...and everyone says he shouldn't...and then he done does it.  I am not going to second guess him next time and just try to give him meaningful advice on how to help him accomplish his goal.  He seams determined enough, and skilled enough.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well you can't blame us for being skeptics.  But Payne has certainly proven that he's a boot in the field type of guy.  So now, I can't wait to hear how his Chalet adventure goes.

----------


## hunter63

It is certainally refershing to see one in 100 actually do what he said he was going to do....asked advice, took it, and continued on.
Some things he found out didn't work, some things did, but still pressed on, with a little thought, planning and even the ability to laugh at himself a little.

Kudos young man,...You will go far.
As Grizz says to Jeremiah, "Come far, Pilgrim...." ...... Jeremiah, "Seems far..."

----------


## George Harkenrider

my computer glitched and i got the wrong page of the thread, but awesome trip!

----------


## payne

> I wasn't too sure about what kind of expectation I was to have. Now that I have experienced it, I can definitely say that this trip is something that will be extremely hard to beat in terms of expectations. But I do know I can still do even better (I still haven't done my extended survival trip yet)! ;D


Well, it looks like it's time to beat this thing to the ground!
Next trip is a 1400km kayak-expedition from Skagway to Vancouver Island!

----------


## Solar Geek

So glad this got bumped up for those of us who joined after your trip. Congrats and keep those dreams and pictures coming.

----------

